# Fair Trade



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello, Need some advice in sourcing wholesale Faie Trade t shirts.


----------



## printon (Apr 28, 2008)

Talk to your Gildan distributor. or check out www.gildan.com, all there stuff is fair.


----------



## JM Vega (Feb 3, 2010)

Certified Fair Trade means something entirely beyond whatever Gildan does. 

Here's a link that's really worth a read and describes the Fair Trade standard. You'll recognize the symbol, it's seen most often on some bags of coffee beans.

Hae Now was the first (and may still be the only?) certified fair trade organic cotton t-shirt producer. They have an extensive website with plenty of products and info. They sell wholesale.


----------

